# Any idea what the going price is for DVC points from developer?



## justinbrenda (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just curious what they sell for from the developer.  I see them on resales for as low as $58/pt.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 12, 2008)

justinbrenda said:


> I'm just curious what they sell for from the developer. I see them on resales for as low as $58/pt.


 
While a DVC owner can certainly list whatever price they want to sell their ownership at, DVC has right of first refusal on every sale and something as low as $58 would get snapped up by DVC. It is very unlikely that anyone can pickup DVC for such a price.

There are several brokers who specialize in reselling DVC contracts, and you can check their web sites for a listing of current resale prices. SSR tends to be on the low end and BCV tends to be on the high end.

As for buying direct from DVC:

AKV = $104 - $8 incentive = $96
SSR = $104 - $10 incentive = $94
BCV = $104
BWV = $104
VWL = $101
OKW = $101
HHI = $92
VB = $92


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

DVC Mike said:


> While a DVC owner can certainly list whatever price they want to sell their ownership at, DVC has right of first refusal on every sale and something as low as $58 would get snapped up by DVC. It is very unlikely that anyone can pickup DVC for such a price.
> 
> There are several brokers who specialize in reselling DVC contracts, and you can check their web sites for a listing of current resale prices. SSR tends to be on the low end and BCV tends to be on the high end.
> 
> ...



That's $101 for the fifty year extension.


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26023193&postcount=1551

Check out this list from the disboards. It is divided by resort and when they they passed, or when they failed,  ROFR


----------

